# Lights and Ferts Help! With pic



## TeriyakiSawce (Jan 6, 2011)

Hi i have a 30 gal planted tank. Im planning to buy a new set of lights. Is there anything you guys recommend? Also looking into buying some ferts also, but i dont know what kind to buy. Thanks for the help.


----------



## effox (Apr 21, 2010)

Fertilizers:
KNO3 (Potassium Nitrate)
K2SO4 (Mono Potassium Sulphate)
CSM+B (Trace elements)

You won't need phosphates for such a small tank, your fish food should provide enough I believe. As for lighting I'm hardly an expert, so I'll leave this one for someone else to address.

You can get the fertilizers at our sponsor http://www.aquafloranurseries.com/


----------



## TeriyakiSawce (Jan 6, 2011)

I was thinking about using excel. Any experience with it?


----------



## taureandragon76 (Apr 21, 2010)

effox said:


> Fertilizers:
> KNO3 (Potassium Nitrate)
> K2SO4 (Mono Potassium Sulphate)
> CSM+B (Trace elements)
> ...


Pretty sure I heard that Tim at Aquaflora has made a deal with a distributor outta Alberta which would mean no more retail. Even the local LFS can't get direct from him anymore I believe.


----------



## EDGE (Aug 24, 2010)

Depends on what you type of plants you want to keep and how much you want to spend.

If you want to grow low light to moderate light plant around (1wpg T5) or (1.5wpg T8/T12). 
If you want to grow high light plants (1.5wpg+ T5) (2.5wpg+ T8/T12) plants.

The more lights you have, the more fertilizer and CO2 the plant will need to stay in balance with fish waste. Otherwise, algae will start to take over.

example. 

Java fern can grow easily in 1w T5. This can be either HO T5 or NO T5. Just need a total of 1wpg T5.


----------



## neven (May 15, 2010)

TeriyakiSawce said:


> I was thinking about using excel. Any experience with it?


check the co2 guide sticky out


----------

